# Does anybody have...?



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I know this is a long shot, but I'm hoping that somebody on here has recently upgraded their fishfinder and is looking to get rid of last years unit. Here are the units I'm mostly interested in:

Lowrance:
LCX-111,112,113,37,38 or other #'s I'm forgetting that are 7"+ screens

Humminbird 997c SI

Really, I'm just looking for a Lowrance unit that has a screen larger than 5" that has a color screen and Navionics capability. Models other than listed above might be considered... but it would have to be an amazing deal for me to consider anything that doesn't say 'Lowrance' on it.

Also, if any of you have some nice things to say about the HDS-7 or HDS-8 I would love to hear your experiences.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jason, get the side imaging  Lowrance's are great, but side imaging is a first priority in my opinion.

Even if it is only the 797 model, you really should have one!
Are you still wanting to check mine out tomorrow?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

CARP 104 said:


> Jason, get the side imaging  Lowrance's are great, but side imaging is a first priority in my opinion.
> 
> Even if it is only the 797 model, you really should have one!
> Are you still wanting to check mine out tomorrow?


Well, that's kind of why I'm mostly interested in the Lowrance HDS units. I've been reading that Lowrance is coming out with a Side-imaging transducer in July and then I'd have a Lowrance unit with Side Imaging.

The only problem I have with the 797c SI is that it only has a 5" screen. One of my priorities is to extensively use mapping software to study lakes on the computer and create/transfer waypoints from computer-to-plotter and back. So, it would really be nice to have a 7" screen or larger so I can easily see bottom contours from Navionics chips.

About looking at your unit tomorrow.... it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get out to Griggs early at all. I need to spend a little time on the wiring on my truck/boat to figure out why my trailer lights are going off everytime I hit the brakes on my truck haha.


----------

